# ghrp 6 mod grf-1 and GH



## efresh (Feb 21, 2010)

any1 using this combo? i was told that if using ghrp6 and mod grf -1 then 6iu of GH would be sufficient split into morning/afternoon shots.i would get muscle growth from this i assume as well as fat loss?


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

If you are doing your ghrp6 and mod-grf 3 times/day you would be better splitting the gh into 3x 2iu shots a few mins after you have administered your peptides. Make sure you don't eat much in the way of fats for a couple of hours before and after your pep jabs. For fat loss take your jab on and empty stomach, do some cardio and do not eat for a couple of hours. The gh pulse will prevent muscle loss and release free fatty acids into the blood stream for energy. For muscle anabolism, eat protein and carbs 10-20 mins after your peps.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Use the gh in 2 x 3iu shots after your first two ghrp shots of the day, don't use gh with the pre bed peptide shot as this will inhibit the massive pulse that using ghrp/grf in time with your natural highest pulse (during sleep) can bring.

Also I can't say I agree with the not eating for a couple of hours post ghrp & cardio, you could maybe keep carbs out for a couple of hours but I'd be taking in some protein pretty sharpish post cardio especially if it's am as you already won't have eaten

for quite some time.


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Use the gh in 2 x 3iu shots after your first two ghrp shots of the day, don't use gh with the pre bed peptide shot as this will inhibit the massive pulse that using ghrp/grf in time with your natural highest pulse (during sleep) can bring.
> 
> Also I can't say I agree with the not eating for a couple of hours post ghrp & cardio, you could maybe keep carbs out for a couple of hours but I'd be taking in some protein pretty sharpish post cardio especially if it's am as you already won't have eaten
> 
> for quite some time.


The 3iu shot may still be running longer than the peptide induced peak, which could be counter productive. Perhaps a better solution, as I agree with Stephen about the night-time pulse would be to do the 3rd 2iu gh shot post work-out.

Stephen, you really can use the whole 3hr gh pulse from the peptides without fear of muscle loss. If you dose your peptides immediatley before you do an hours cardio, you still have 2 hrs of increased fat burning from the gh whilst enjoying the anti-catabolic efects at the same time.

Your night time gh pulse has released lots of free fatty acids for energy, but you are asleep so the am cardio uses them. The dose of peptides before the cardio will peak a little while after you finish the cardio, so it will release more fatty acids, which will be used to replenish glycogen stores (gluconeogenesis?) If you feed the body, protein or otherwise, immediatley after the cardio, then the free fatty acids will be stored again, and the food will be used for energy.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Propper Joss said:


> The 3iu shot may still be running longer than the peptide induced peak, which could be counter productive. Perhaps a better solution, as I agree with Stephen about the night-time pulse would be to do the 3rd 2iu gh shot post work-out.
> 
> Stephen, you really can use the whole 3hr gh pulse from the peptides without fear of muscle loss. If you dose your peptides immediatley before you do an hours cardio, you still have 2 hrs of increased fat burning from the gh whilst enjoying the anti-catabolic efects at the same time.
> 
> Your night time gh pulse has released lots of free fatty acids for energy, but you are asleep so the am cardio uses them. The dose of peptides before the cardio will peak a little while after you finish the cardio, so it will release more fatty acids, which will be used to replenish glycogen stores (gluconeogenesis?) If you feed the body, protein or otherwise, immediatley after the cardio, then the free fatty acids will be stored again, and the food will be used for energy.


I completely agree with what your saying about the release of the free fatty acids, its the 2hr number that gets me, id wait around 30 mins max, but thats just my personal opinion


----------



## efresh (Feb 21, 2010)

i usually take the peps ang GH then have a protein shake in the morning,then prob eat about 10 then 12-1 and then have the 2nd amount of pep and gh is this ok.

some people say that you have to use high amount of GH to gain muscle and the low amounts for fat loss etc.with using the peps i would think you dont have to go as high on the GH to gain muscle and see good gains or am i mistaken?


----------

